# Scott's wabi kusa collection



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

I've created 4 wabi kusas now with pictures below. Each one was a learning experience. I've tried a few different approaches with varying levels of success. Here's my suggestion on how to have the best success with yours:


Choose a container with smaller opening to hold in more humidity
Use clay as the base of your wabi ball, I just dug some out of my yard and rinsed the dirt out
Work lots of sphagnum moss into the clay ball, almost to the point the ball can't hold itself together
Wrap the entire wabi ball with sphagnum moss and tie it on with fish line (so it never breaks down)
Spray with water
Place live moss (java, peacock, whatever) over the top half of the ball and tie it on with cotton thread (it will eventually break down)
Spray with water
Use tweezers to insert plants as deep as possible into the ball
Spray with water
Place the ball into your wabi kusa container
(Optional) Cover the bottom half of the ball with substrate
Fill container with enough water to cover the bottom half of the wabi ball (to the top of the substrate if you used it)

*Rationale:*
The sphagnum moss in the clay ball binds it together and helps to distribute the moisture evenly. I've heard it also naturally repels the growth of mold. The live moss as a base for the plants to grow out of keeps everything green and plush right from the beginning and helps to hold moisture in the ball. Evaporation can be your enemy. The good news is it helps provide humidity in your wabi container, the bad news is your water needs to be replenished or the plants will dry out. I typically mist the plants 2-3 times a day, spraying enough to bring the water level up to the top of the substrate. If you do use substrate, make sure your wabi ball is sitting on the bottom of the container. If it's sitting on the substrate itself, and therefore not in the water, it won't wick enough moisture up into the ball. You'll have better success if you convert your plants to emersed growth *before* placing them into the wabi kusa. Some plants have a tough time transitioning and it's difficult to keep it humid enough in the container for most plants right out of the aquarium.

*First wabi kusa:*
In this wabi I didn't wrap the wabi ball in fishing line and the ball broke down a little bit. Click on the picture to see a timelapse video. _I'm really proud of the timelapse concept. It obviously isn't perfect but I have always found timelapse videos fascinating and I've always wanted to do one. The section right in front is the part I've had the most trouble with but I think the HC is finally starting to fill in. I'll keep updating the video._


Flora:

Rotala sp 'Colorata'
Ludwigia repens x arcuata
Penthorum sedoides
Hygrophila sp 'Bold'
Staurogyne repens
Eleocharis sp
Glossostigma elatinoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hydrocotyle sp 'Japan'

*Second wabi kusa:*
I made this one a bit smaller. It was also the first one I worked sphagnum moss right into the clay. It does retain water in the ball better.



Flora:

Rotala wallichii
Eleocharis sp
Glossostigma elatinoides
Micranthemum umbrosum
Peacock Moss
Unknown terrestrial moss
Croptocoryne sp 'Mi oya' _(I don't think it's going to make it)_

*Third wabi kusa:*
I just put this one back together yesterday. I had it growing for a few weeks in a much bigger container and it just wasn't working out. The one thing that absolutely did work was to use a live moss over the sphagnum. I'll probably be adding plants to this one in the next few weeks.



Flora:

Peacock Moss
Rotala wallichii
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Utricularia graminifolia
Staurogyne repens
Ludwigia arcuata

*Fourth wabi kusa(ish):*
Obviously this one is a very different style. I just made it yesterday and I'm not sure if it will work or not. I really hope so because I think it could be really cool.



Flora:

Persicaria sp 'Kawagoeanum'
Rotala wallichii
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Utricularia graminifolia
Staurogyne repens
Ludwigia arcuata x repens
Limnophila aromatica

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I think that these look so cool, Scott!! I love the stop-motion video too! I'll be interested in seeing the updates as time goes on. Subscribe!!  Good job!


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks, Don. That Rotala sp 'Colorata' is what I got from you 

To anyone who's interested, I've posted a RAOK to start your own wabi kusa.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Very cool. Do you cover them at all (to hold in humidity)? I find it tough in my area since its cold to not have it covered. I want as much humidity as possible. I'm going to try the clay next time. I think that's what I was missing. I just used rocks and sphagnum and it didn't hold together to well. :/


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

frrok, the only time I've covered them was when I went away for a weekend. Otherwise I think it's the narrower opening at the top as well as doing everything possible to make sure the wabi ball can hold moisture. When we start planning a longer vacation, I'll probably want to setup some sort of mister setup in a humidity dome.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome ! Great wabis.
I'm trying to grow some aquatic plants in my viv.
BTW i didnt get-


> Use clay as the base of your wabi ball, I just dug some out of my yard and rinsed the dirt out


Are you talking about just the soil ? Or the red laterite or what ?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Subscribed! Never seen these before and it seems like a fun little project! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

These look great! Your second one is my favorite.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Sumer, do you have pics of your vivarium online? I'll have to check it out. _Update: I just checked out your vivarium. I recognized it once I opened it. Those frogs are cool _



sumer said:


> Are you talking about just the soil ? Or the red laterite or what ?


In my yard, I have pockets of clay right in the soil. I just need to dig enough earth into a bucket and rinse it. I can find the pockets of clay and set them aside. It's slow and dirty work, so it might be worth just going to an artist shop and getting pottery clay. I've never tried that though, so I don't know if it would work or not.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the compliments . I'll post some updated pictures when things fill out. The good news is I just saw the hint of a new leaf growing on the Croptocoryne sp 'Mi oya' in the 2nd wabi kusa. I also added some Ludwigia Arcuata to the big wabi.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice looking plants! Keep u the good work!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

those are very very very cool. please keep us updated with the pics.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i have the perfect bowl for this... SUBSCRIBED! 
and where can i get those various plants... haha so many cool looking plants


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

I had to post a few WTB threads in the Swap and Shop section to get the variety I have, and I still didn't get everything I wanted


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Scott, my thread is up! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2698506#post2698506

It was surprisingly easy when someone does all the dirty work for you  Yours look great by the way. Is that some type of Marsilea in your second one? Or is that the MU?


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Stacy, I posted in your thread as well, but I wanted to say THANK YOU for following up on the RAOK and letting me see what a great job you did. You should be pleased, it turned out really well.

Good eye. There is some Marsilea in the back corner I didn't add to the list, but the taller plant you're seeing I think is some kind of terrestrial plant. I ordered some plants with the intent of making these wabi kusas, so the seller threw in some extra plants that I really don't know what they are. If I were trying to recreate the look, I think I would try either Marsilea or Ranunculus inundatus.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Bad news on the experimental 4th wabi... I'm going to have to take it down.  Something about it seems to have really bugged my kids' allergies. It really is starting to look like it could have worked which is nice to know, but obviously everyone's health is more important.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Scott.. Just a thought- What if I use Aquasoil rather using clay ? And mix the sphag moss in Aquasoil ? And then cover it with moss and plant the plants !!
Will that work !! Coz since my gf has seen your wabikusa, she desperately wants one. I think this is what I'm gonna do this weekend. Yesterday she went and bought a glass tray for this.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Sumer, I've never used Aquasoil so I don't know what the consistency is like. If it holds together once it's been wrapped in fishing line, I'm sure it'd work just fine. You'd probably want to use some Osmocote Plus or something in there too (or just push liquid ferts when you water it).


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

ok so here's a thought.. 
what if i use small few marble sized rocks (or even marbles) to give the consistency in the core

then wrap it with aqua soil as best i can, and layer on top with sphagnum moss, and other mosses i want as my top layer.... THEN! ... wrap it with with really flexible stainless steel mesh or, cut a piece of loofa to hold everything together? I'd probably die it with a zip tie.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

loofah seems to be a good idea. But as Scott has mentioned- You have to mix the sphagnum moss in the soil while making the ball. The moss will wrap the ball thereafter.

And here's another challenge- Just a moment ago my gf called me from a LFS and told me that she has bought some HC/ baby tears to use on our wabikusa. How would I plant babytears on the wabi ball !!
The only solution I could think of is- put the piece od baby ears on the ball and put some toothpick or pin through the mat into the ball. That will hold the babytears on the ball.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

probably planting will be the tough part i think. 
how would one plant them without kinda... breaking the ball? right? haha


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Enough theory learnt. Time for practical


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

gnod, I intentionally didn't put any rocks into the wabi ball itself. It will give it weight, but I felt the clay was heavy on its own. I know the ADA brand wabi kusa do have rocks in them though.

Sumer, I use a pair of tweezers and grab the base of the HC and shove it as deep as possible into the wabi base. This where the clay really helps because it holds the stems/roots in place if you remove the tweezers carefully. That's where the Aquasoil would make me nervous, I'm not sure how "sticky" it is and if it would be solid enough.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

question on sphagnum moss. do i just get any kind say from petco? wondering if there's a difference say one from petco which i think is used more for reptile housing uses? vs stuff sold in home depot which i assume is for more plant related projects.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

There may be a difference, I'm not sure. I get the stuff from the garden center/nursery. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just rinse whatever you get off and remove any foreign debris. It should be fine


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

woot! gonna try this out. be on the look out guys!


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm curious about your lighting, I don't think you mentioned it...

I've used a 13W cool white CFL with mild success for my wabi's. I had another one under a 9W CFL which didn't grow as nicely as the 13W. I was thinking of trying a 23W next :smile:


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

I've got a 13W 6500K CFL over the big wabi that'll be coming down and a 22W "full spectrum" CFL over the other 3 wabis. I'd say the 22W might be worth the upgrade, but make sure you've got 6000K-7000K or a full spectrum bulb.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw some 'full spectrum' CFLs at the hydroponics store so I think I'll give those a try. 23W 6400k bulbs by Sunblaster I believe.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Please post links to your pictures if/when you put them up!


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

I took down the big wabi kusa last night  I used most of the plants on the newest one I had put together. I'll post updated pictures tonight.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm a bit late in posting these updates. I had to make some changes due to the kids' allergies. I took apart the 4th wabi and removed the grass (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and Eliocharis sp) from the rest.

*First wabi*_ (click the link to see the stop motion video. I've updated the video to combine all the photos to date.)_:




Updates:
* Removed the Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

*Second wabi*:



Updates:
* Removed the Eliocharis sp and the terrestrial plant and replaced it with Marsilea quadrifolia. The Marsilea is just sending up new stems. I've actually found a few aphids in here  I keep removing them when I see them, so I'm hoping I can keep ahead of them breeding. I'm guessing it's due to the fact that some of the original plants were terrestrial when they were gathered.

*Third wabi*:



Updates:
* I added the UG, Ludwigia arcuata and Persica sp 'Kawagoeanum' from the wabi I took down. This has become my favorite wabi because it's just so beautifully green with a few splashes of color.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

woah! i love the 3rd one!!! great job man

i love time lapses with growing stuff - you're documenting life!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Fantastic job, Scott! I love 'em!!! You could try just picking them off with your fingers, or taking a QTip with rubbing alcohol and gently dabbing them with that. I have them in my set up. They're annoying, but provide a nice live food for my fish. My Microdevario go bonkers for them!


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

I never thought of using them as live food... I'm gonna have to give that a shot.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

gnod said:


> woah! i love the 3rd one!!! great job man
> 
> i love time lapses with growing stuff - you're documenting life!


Thank you!  The time lapse stuff is just so cool in general. I'm really glad this one is starting to turn out.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh wow, so green! Can't wait until mine looks like that. Love the carpet on the third one, it looks like a tiny little jungle.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

The third one is awesome


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the encouraging words 

The funny thing about the third one is I felt it was "cheating" somehow to use the gravel as well as the wabi ball itself. As soon as I was done adding the UG, I knew it was the way to go. I'm really glad it turned out so well.


----------



## rozdaboff (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

The Hydrocotyle sp. flowered!  It's in an awkward spot photograph, but I did my best (I lack both skills and a good camera).



The Hygrophila sp. in the same wabi is about to flower. I took a picture anyway because my daughter is taking this camera with her for spring break. It really didn't turn out though.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Wabi #3 is great!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Will you sell the UG when you have enough?


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

CPDzeke said:


> Will you sell the UG when you have enough?


I don't have any specific plans to, no. I'd really like to see how plush it can get. Also, I'd like to make one more wabi to replace the one I took down. If anything, I'll need to buy some more live moss soon


----------



## Yiannis (Apr 25, 2009)

The clay that u refer to is dirt and water from the backyard or something more specific?


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Yiannis said:


> The clay that u refer to is dirt and water from the backyard or something more specific?


It's clay from my yard with the dirt washed out. I'm "lucky" enough to have soil that is high in clay content. So I dig it up and rinse out the dirt leaving only the clay behind. It's a slow, dirty process and one of the main reasons I haven't made anymore wabis lately


----------



## Yiannis (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry for all the questions but is it clay used for pottery?


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Yiannis said:


> Sorry for all the questions but is it clay used for pottery?


Nope, just regular clay from my yard  You could probably use pottery clay if you wash it and work in a lot of Sphagnum moss. I'd also add some Osmocote Plus as well if you can get it in your area (it took me forever to find some in my area).


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

As for the aphids, depending how squeamish you are, I read elsewhere (while trying to find out how to make good wabi kusa balls) that someone had introduced a spider to their wabi kusas and that took care of all the aphids relatively quick hehe


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

SomeCanuck said:


> As for the aphids, depending how squeamish you are, I read elsewhere (while trying to find out how to make good wabi kusa balls) that someone had introduced a spider to their wabi kusas and that took care of all the aphids relatively quick hehe


what happens after the aphids are all gone O.O


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

gnod said:


> what happens after the aphids are all gone O.O


Release the little assassin back into nature?  haha


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmmm. I'm not opposed to handling things "organically" like that, I'm more concerned about the spider just leaving the wabi kusa. They're pretty small. I'm debating taking the one with aphids down, but maybe I'll give a spider a shot first.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

You could try putting a piece of mesh or maybe some plastic wrap with a few tiny holes in it across the top? Turning the wabi kusa into temporary house arrest. I dunno, just throwing random ideas out there haha


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a good idea. Either way, I'm thinking I'm going to redo this wabi, but I'd like to eliminate the aphids first. Maybe I'll just float the plants in my tank and let the fish take care of them? It's a similar solution without having to find a spider 

Thanks for ther suggestions


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, that would definitely provide a simpler solution without having to become a spider cowboy. I mean, seriously, where would you find that small a lasso?


----------

